# Dubia Roaches



## JokersTegu (Jan 25, 2010)

How good are Dubia's for tegus? can they be sbustituted for crickects?
What do you think are they an essential part of a Gu's Diet ?


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey I just got your PM but I didn't realize it's for a tegu. I tried to get my tegu to eat them and he did the first few times but after that he wasn't really interested in them. He just kills them now and leaves them there. 

I think it depends on the tegu. You might want to start with a small batch before you spend your money.


----------



## JokersTegu (Jan 25, 2010)

I have some home for my Tarantulas. so I here and there give him one and eats them with no problem. Just the thought. I would say they are more healthy than the crickets.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 25, 2010)

They are 100% better than crickets. I don't even feed my pets crickets anymore. They always carry parasites and are difficult to house.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 25, 2010)

Juveniles may eat roaches but adults most likely won't.


...Jefroka


----------



## TeguKid80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have to disagree since my adult eats dubias willingly and happily.


----------



## Pikey (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah 2 of my 3 adults eat dubias and 2 of my adults eat hissing roaches (my baby eats both)


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 26, 2010)

Pikey said:


> yeah 2 of my 3 adults eat dubias and 2 of my adults eat hissing roaches (my baby eats both)



Beauregard ate them when he was younger, I wish he still did. Now they are chicken food.


...Jefroka


----------



## Pikey (Jan 26, 2010)

Jefroka said:


> Pikey said:
> 
> 
> > yeah 2 of my 3 adults eat dubias and 2 of my adults eat hissing roaches (my baby eats both)
> ...





now you just need another baby one to feed them too :-D


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 26, 2010)

You could try to freeze some and mix them in with his turkey as a cheap filler.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 27, 2010)

Pikey said:


> Jefroka said:
> 
> 
> > Pikey said:
> ...




Hoping to get a red this season coming.


...Jefroka


----------



## JokersTegu (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys back. still working on the cage aggression its working little by little he is more trusting in me.. it just takes a lot of time and a lot of patience... hardley no tail whipping and he hasnt snapped at me in about 3 weeks he actually comes to my hand after some observing and climbs up.


----------



## JokersTegu (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys back. still working on the cage aggression its working little by little he is more trusting in me.. it just takes a lot of time and a lot of patience... hardley no tail whipping and he hasnt snapped at me in about 3 weeks he actually comes to my hand after some observing and climbs up.


----------



## nemo66 (Jan 27, 2010)

i wounder how much easier roaches are to keep than crickets. crickets are a pain in the @#$ lol. do the leave such a mess like crickets do? it seems like they would be alot more hardy. i order crickets from flukers. wear would be a good place to order roaches?


----------



## Pikey (Jan 27, 2010)

Dubias are WAY more hardy & easier to care for than Crickets

Theroachranch.com great guy and great prices free shipping on 25$ and up orders
his names Ian


----------



## nemo66 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pikey said:


> Dubias are WAY more hardy & easier to care for than Crickets
> 
> Theroachranch.com great guy and great prices free shipping on 25$ and up orders
> his names Ian



wow thank you for the sight ill definitely try them out. they have pretty good prices. do you know how hard it would be to sustain a steady colony of them?


----------



## Pikey (Jan 27, 2010)

they got some of the best prices i've found (i've been through like 12 sites) you can find them a little cheaper but then you have to pay shipping... so Ian all in all is the cheapest (cuz the shippings free) 

they are easy get ur self a 20+ gallon tote egg flats water crystals, dry kitten foon (put in a blender) and every other day give them baby food & some greens

put tote next to a heater or put a cheap heat pad under the tote

(the roach ranch has care guids & every thing on they site)
if i were you i'd buy atleast 50 large nymphs & a few adult pairs
feed off the nymphs and let the adults breed (keep 1 male to 4 females feed off the other males 1st)


----------



## nemo66 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pikey said:


> they got some of the best prices i've found (i've been through like 12 sites) you can find them a little cheaper but then you have to pay shipping... so Ian all in all is the cheapest (cuz the shippings free)
> 
> they are easy get ur self a 20+ gallon tote egg flats water crystals, dry kitten foon (put in a blender) and every other day give them baby food & some greens
> 
> ...




awesome thank you for the information. defiantly going to give them a try


----------

